# "Roadies: Share the road includes You" A rant from someone, but I have seen it too.



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

*"Roadies: Share the road includes You" A rant from someone, but I have seen it too.*

A guy on Mtbr went off on a group of roadies. 

I myself ride road a lot to train for mtb. I have encountered difficult situations from group rides. My interesting one was on Skyline. A rider was attempting to pass a car on a somewhat blind turn crossing the double yellow. I could have handled this, but I was giving another cyclist going my way room as I passed him on the straight before this turn. I had to make a very abrupt adjustment to get myself away from the double yellow. Me at 30 mph and him around 25 (it was dh for him) would not have been good for anyone.

So, the rant below echos some of what I have seen. Too much entitlement thinking and not enough following the "right of weight" rule.

his rant:

*"Roadies: Share the Road Includes YOU*

Mountain bikes on the roof, heading to a trail ride, short on time, had to drive to trailhead in West Marin today. Fairfax/Bolinas road heading west mid morning. In a fairly zippy car I can close any gap PDQ. But I NEVER pass cyclists in blind turns no matter how long I have to wait. I ride road bikes too, and have total patience/respect whenever I happen to be driving. Get behind a roadie trio today -not really pedaling, just coasting along in their nice team kits. I could’ve passed ‘em but didn’t -for at lest 1/2 mile. Finally the road opens up approaching Alpine Dam and its clear that no cars are ahead in either lane. But the pack is in mid road, obviously not letting me pass -not even pedaling. If me, I would have let any car go by, esp. one that had waited patiently for open road. I finally zip past, and we see that alpha rider is now pissed. He finally starts to actually pedal, trying to catch me for a scolding, whatever. Guy, I cut you a break, just return the favor.

I try not to piss off drivers when I’m riding. And when the road is clear, I ride the fog line, and wave patient drivers on when their opportunity comes. Impatient drivers that pass bikes on blind turns are putting everybody at risk, and this I would never do -however long the wait. But when you’re holding back a driver (that is obviously a cyclist too) when it’s a clear and open road, your are just being a spiteful child. I’m a careful driver that anticipates/avoids potential dangers. But most drivers are not cyclists, and when you piss one off on a road already crowded with bikes, you now have an angry driver that might want to get even or “teach somebody a lesson”. So it’s always best to just keep cool and share the day (of which this was particularly magnificent)

Sorry folks, I guess I could have posted this on RoadiesRuleTheWorld.org, but I just felt compelled to peeve post where I might not just receive a torrent of endless flame. And also, as mtn bikers, we have to take to the road sometimes. So I figured I’d toss this out and see what comes back. 

We did have an exceptionally wonderful deep forest ride on perfect DIRT today -which is exactly why this tribe tends to choose a narrow ribbon of freedom in a quiet forest rather than jockeying for space on a crowded two lane where some ride angry. 

Props to anyone that read the entire rant."​


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh jeeez don't bring that **** here too.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

ericm979 said:


> Oh jeeez don't bring that **** here too.


It presents an insight on our (roadies) perception.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

*And this from another about our behavior. this one does not thrill me. I ride the road he is talking about.*
_
"A few years back on Hwy 35 near Castle Rock we were responding to a Car vs Bicycle crash in our engine with red lights and siren going. We came upon a pack of roadies (30+) going northbound 3 abreast that would not drop to single file to let us past until we yelled at them over the PA to move the heck over as we were responding to a cyclist hit by a car and only then did the self entitled ones move over.

CHP gave them an earful when they reached the accident ( yes we asked the CHP to give it to them)."_


----------

